# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Tražim savjet/pomoć za malog invalida

## EvaP

Ovo pismo je napisano u ime mojeg prijatelja Tomislava Vlahovića, koji se zbog svoje bolesti nije sam u stanju javiti. Moje ime je Eva Pokrivač i slobodno možete kontaktirati ili mene (091/3633726) ili Tomislava (091/6671894) ili njegovu majku Branku Vlahović(091/5055473) ako imate bilo kakvih pitanja.
Unaprijed hvala,
Eva
PS
Ako itko ima ideju koga bih još mogla pitati za donaciju, molim da mi se javi!!!


Moje ime je Tomislav Vlahović. Bolujem od Epidermolysis Bullosa, rijetke kožne bolesti. Moja koža je izuzetno osjetljiva, pa svaki, čak i najnježniji dodir izaziva pojavu mjehura, sličnih opeklinama i zbog toga je veći dio mog tijela stalno u zavojima. 
Majka i otac brinu se za mene. Majka radi pola radnog vremena, a otac je na čekanju. Imao sam i sestru, Natašu, koja je također bolovala od Epidermolysis Bullosa, ali je umrla, ne dočekavši svoj 30-ti rođendan.

Nepokretan sam pa se isključivo krećem u invalidskim kolicima.

Da bih se našao s prijateljima ili «prošetao» po gradu, mama ili tata me za razliku od mojih vršnjaka moraju voziti autom i dolaziti po mene. U mom životu auto je nužan za izlazak u kino, na kavu, u bolnicu, bilo gdje van četvrti gdje živim.  

Međutim, dana 27.5.2006. dok je stajala na semaforu, u automobil koji glasi na mene, koji je vozila moja majka, u Branimirovoj ulici kod broja 35 zabio se automobil odostraga, što je uzrokovalo lančani sudar. Šteta na automobilu procijenjena je kao totalna, ali iznos koji ću dobiti od osiguranja nije dostatan za kupnju novog automobila niti za popravak ovoga. Automobil (Mazda Demio) nije bio najnoviji, ali je redovno održavan i trebao me je služiti još barem 5 godina. 

Ovim putem molio bih da mi pomognete sakupiti novac za popravak automobila. 

Puno vam hvala!
Tomislav

Tomislav Vlahović
Fanceljev prilaz 7
10000 Zagreb
tel: 091/6671894
       01/6671893
JMBG 3101980330216
broj računa: 3215518135, Zagrebačka banka

----------


## buca

a što je s udrugom oboljelih od bulozne epidermolize?
Leptir ili tako nekako?oni ne bi mogli pomoći?

----------


## EvaP

Udruga se zove Debra, a pitati ću sutra Tomislavovu mamu šta kažu tamo...

----------


## Maruška

Možda bi neki (veći) Mazdin dealer pomogao (barem s dijelovima). Tomislav bi dobio besplatan popravak, a dealer malo PR-a. Naravno, u priču bi onda trebalo uključiti i nekog novinara (vjerujem da ima dovoljan broj lokalnih časopisa koji bi imali interesa objaviti ovu priču, npr. Zagreb News ili kakosevećzove). Držim fige da uspijete riješiti problem.

----------


## EvaP

1) glede Debre
Debra nije u stanju financijski pomoći Tomislava, on od Debre mjesečno dobije jedva nešto malo potrošnog materijala (tipa 1 flaster i par rolica zavoja), ali novce ne može dobiti...
2) ovo mi se čini kao super ideja s Mazdinim dealerom - da li neko ima ikakvu adresu, ikakve poznanike u Mazdi?
3) glede novina - već je novinarka Večernjeg lista bila kod Tomislava i napisala priču, ali tvrdi da zbog nogometa nema mjesta u novinama za objavu  :Sad:

----------


## VedranaV

Prodajna mreža je ovdje:
http://www.mazda.hr/hrv/index.asp

Mi smo bili prezadovoljni s Mazdom Jurković:
http://www.mazda-jurkovic.hr/

A mogu se obratiti i osiguranju koje je napravilo procjenu, objasniti situaciju i zamoliti da povise procjenu, barem da se može kupiti rabljeni auto te starosti.

Držim fige!

----------


## EvaP

U Croatia osiguranju (koje je obavilo procjenu i procijenilo totalnu štetu koja je nedostatna bilo za popravak bilo za kupovinu (rabljenog) auta) su zavlačili mjesec dana, kao danas će biti sjednica, ups nismo imali forum, biti će sjednica za 3 dana i slično da bi jučer iz neslužbenih izvora saznali da od donacije ništa - zato smo i čekali toliko dugo...
Evo, poslala sam upit za donaciju u Mazda-Molydon, Mazda - Jurković i Mazda - Arbanas i idem dalje tražiti e-mail adrese...

----------


## EvaP

Poslala sam upit za donaciju na sve (dostupne) adrese s prodajne mreže Mazde... Sad opet čekamo...

----------


## Maruška

Probajte s lokalnim časopisima.
U ST postoji neki magazin koji se distribuira besplatno putem poštanskih sandučića. Mislim da bi takav magazin morao imati prostora (bez obzira na nogometno prvenstvo   :Evil or Very Mad:  ) a publika/tržište koju pokriva je svakako zanimljiva lokalnim dealerima.
S druge strane, Mazda Hrvatska (ili kako se već zove 'krovna' kompanija) bi trebala biti dovoljno jaka, velika i imati dobre odnose s medijima te biti u mogućnosti plasirati PR članak (a, naravno, mogu si priuštiti i plaćanje PR prostora).
Mislim da si do sada odradila super posao.

----------


## EvaP

U ponedjeljak krećem u potragu za adresama "Zg news", "Metro"-a i sličnih časopisa.
Do sada je Tomislavu uplaćeno 150kn... 
Glavno da je krenulo!

----------


## Mukica

eva imas pm - daj mi se javi

----------


## EvaP

O Tomislavu i nesreći izašao je članak u Večernjem listu (bez broja tekućeg računa grrrrr) kojeg možete pogledati na adresi 
http://www.vecernji-list.hr/home/otv...70719/index.do

Na niti jedan upit za donaciju nam NITKO nije odgovorio...

Tomislavu je do sada uplaćeno 327kn.

----------


## brigita2

> Na niti jedan upit za donaciju nam NITKO nije odgovorio...


  :Sad:  
Ipak, ne krivim toliko donatore koliko osiguranje. Isplatit će mu sumu novaca koja nije dovoljna ni za popravak starog ni za kupnju novog auta. Oni su svoju obavezu ispunili i baš ih briga.

----------


## EvaP

Ma ne krivim ja donatore!!!! Čak dapače, hvala, hvala, hvala  :D svim Tomislavovim donatorima!!!!
Žao mi je što se nisu (oni kojih se to tiče, a tu je popis od skoro 50 mailova) javili barem sa: "Oprostite, nismo u mogućnosti pomoći... " Ovako kao da mailovi padaju u bunar...
A što se tiče Croatia osiguranja - suzdržati ću se od (bijesnog) komentara...

----------


## EvaP

Želim vas samo sve obavijestiti da je skupina mladića, koji žele ostati anonimni, odlučila financirati popravak Tomislavovog automobila  :D  :D čime je Tomislavov problem riješen.

Tomislavova mama kaže da će sve novce koje su dobili (327kn, al Mariji će puno značiti), a koji im sad ne trebaju uplatiti Jasninoj Mariji iz Gline!

Puno hvala svima koji su pomogli u akciji!

----------


## VedranaV

Super  :Smile: !

----------


## anki

baš mi je drago  :D konačno neka lijepa vijest!
a anonimnim dečkima veeeelika   :Love:

----------


## marijela

mailove ne treba nikad slat za bilo koju humanitarnu akciju,vjerujte mi znam iz iskustva.Treba ili direktno poslat dopis u određenu firmu,a prije toga naravno nazvat da se faxira ili poštom pošalje dopis.najbolje je ići preko poznatih ljudi i njihovih firmi,jer uvijek neko zna nekog na određenom mjestu.Drago mi je da je ovo riješeno i svako dobro želim cijeloj Tomislavovoj obitelji.

----------

